# How much does your adult V sleep during the day?



## DarDog

Hey guys,

Out of curiosity, (if you are there to witness), how much does your adult vizsla sleep throughout the day? I am curious, as I am finding Darwin (although he is only about 5.5 months) sleeps almost all day (sometimes I work from home so I'm able to see!) - I was interested knowing whether or not this will continue into his adulthood. 

We'll get up with him anytime from 6:30 to 8:00 am, go for a short leash walk (20 min), come home, feed him his breakfast and he will fall asleep after about an hour or two of being up, and then, with a bathroom break or two, sleep until 3 or 4 - just in time for his off-leash walk (45-60 min). Then, he will be up for a few hours, but he still sleeps quite a bit through the evening.

Is this normal? I'm guessing he is getting enough exercise and training time at the moment  ? One thing for sure though, I don't feel bad for crating him, because I know all he will do is sleep!


----------



## DarDog

Oh yeah, this doesn't occur on the weekend, since we pretty much bring him everywhere .


----------



## Crazy Kian

Well, when we are home with him on weekends we will take him for a walk in the a.m., then a run later in the morning.
After that he is pretty much out for the count and sleeping. He's pretty much a lazy butt around the apartment.
In the evening we'll either take him for another run or just a nice walk, then he's curled up and either watching us or off to sleep again.
Our guy is 18 months old.... I call him an old man cause he will moan and groan if we disturb him from his "naps" ;D


----------



## DarDog

Thanks  that is good to hear! I guess it's that I have been around other dogs (not my own) that never seem to sleep during the day, but maybe it's because they aren't getting the walks they need?


----------



## kathleenleff

Mine can nap with the teenage boy for hours during the day.


----------



## Big Rick

Dexter will be 2 in Feb. and Scarlet hit 1 last week. When they aren't outside running around or inside eating, they sleep. Probably 4 hours a day or more. We are retired and are home with them all the time and they spend a lot of time sleeping on us and on each other!


----------



## Chestersmum

I also wondered this as I found my V slept a lot during the day (I work from home also).

Now he is almost 7 months I find he sleeps a little less and tends to take a bit longer to settle but generally will sleep throughout the day. He gets a bit annoying just before 5pm when he is due a walk and again in the evening before food. 

At the weekends he will sleep in until around 10am which is ace as we can get a lie in


----------



## scooby

when scooby gets in from his morning run about 10am he sleeps till I take him out again at 2pm he plays with the kids when they get in from school at 3.30 has his tea about 6 then sleeps till next morning ( I have to wake him up for wee before i go to bed) he's sooooooooooo lazy in the house but plays hard and fast when out so I guess he does need time to recharge. :


----------



## Iolo

Iollo is now 4 months 1 week will sleep for England! He will happily sleep till lunchtime although we try and drag him out for a 30 minute play in the park. He then has at least an hours romp on the common and then has an afternoon nap until about 3.30 when he goes for another 30 minute play in the park and then some training/playing after tea before he goes to bed anytime from 7.00 ish. At weekends we take him on much longer walks. I've heard that they will take as much exercise as you can throw at them but equally will sleep all day


----------



## maxxie

Bentley is now 10mths old and sleeps brilliantly at night and always has and if you ask him to get in his crate, he will do it without winging. He has about 2 hours of off lead walking a day, usually in the woods and goes mad chasing everything that moves. He will also play in the garden weather permitting. 
He will go to bed during the day if there is nothing better to do, but would rather play or get up to mischief if he has the choice. His energy levels are incredible and I am hoping that once he has the chop at a year old, he will calm down a little, which will please my husband no end, so he can watch the Golf on the telly in peace!!
I am not saying he doesn't sleep during the day, but he certainly doesn't sleep as much as some of the others are saying in the forum. He does like to snuggle on the settee in the evening, especially under a blanket! Maybe Bentley is hyperactive!!!


----------

